# Yao Is NOT Another Smits Statistcal Proof



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

Using the ABPRmetricstatsquery

which measures all stats known team/player and offense and defense 


then taking those stats and using the historical query to compare ALL players ever in NBA HISTORY...

you get this result for Yao Ming

rookie season:

Most Similar Player Projection using rookie year

Alonzo Mourning

2nd year

Most Similar Player Proection first 2 years

Alonzo Mourning

3rd year

Most Similar Player Projection using first 3 years

Patrick Ewing

hence he already moved up from Mourning status for his projection to Ewing status - a top 10 center

also he has BETTER projection for his frist 3 years to his prime production than Shawn Kemp, and Mourning who are his 2 closest other than Ewing.

Now the question I have is how exactly does this make him "just another Rik Smits"?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Ming_7_6 said:


> Now the question I have is how exactly does this make him "just another Rik Smits"?


it doesn't, but the excessive height , occasional soft play and rik smits-like offensive game( the barely off the floor turnaround J specifically) does.

in yao's defense it took smits until his prime(like 7 years) to be the guy yao was after 2 seasons, yao is better and more talented than smits , but that is who his game most resembles not zo or ewing who were very active and much more athletic


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> it doesn't, but the excessive height , occasional soft play and rik smits-like offensive game( the barely off the floor turnaround J specifically) does.
> 
> in yao's defense it took smits until his prime(like 7 years) to be the guy yao was after 2 seasons, yao is better and more talented than smits , but that is who his game most resembles not zo or ewing who were very active and much more athletic



Exactly. You can bring all the statistical proof you want, but as long as both are 7'6 and have similar style's of play, there's going to be a comparison.


----------



## Clutch777 (Aug 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> yao is better and more talented than smits , but that is who his game most resembles not zo or ewing who were very active and much more athletic


Agreed :cheers:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ming_7_6 said:


> Using the ABPRmetricstatsquery
> 
> which measures all stats known team/player and offense and defense
> 
> ...


 :laugh:  :rofl: :rofl: :rotf: :rotf: :sfight:  :mrt:


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Yao > Smits
Ewing >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>^<>^<>^<+_(^&*$^*&%> Smits


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Yao is very similar to Ewing in terms of being an All-Star center who get posterized a lot.


----------

